# LAS2010 Picture Thread



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Texas Road House - Friday evening


















When we got there the waitresses were so glad to see us, they started dancing.









2 hours later, the waiters were so glad we were leaving that they started dancing


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

More to follow as the weekend advances, but in the mean time, remember, it's the children that suffer.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Looks like a great time*

Thanks for sharing some pics. Looks like a wild bunch to me. Keep the pics and updates coming:darkbeer:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> Thanks for sharing some pics. Looks like a wild bunch to me. Keep the pics and updates coming:darkbeer:


Will do Cindy, sure wish you were here with us!!!

Will get more pix at LAS on Sat.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*I wish too*

Wish I was there too. Drink one for me too:wink:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I got a few but they will have to wait until later. They are on my phone and Pops doesn't have a computer. I will say that pictures don't do it justice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Dammit.. I missed the dancin hostesses... :frusty: :frusty: :chortle:

Ok, a couple pics from the afternoon line today... 

Pennysdad and Wes Stigall keepin a close eye on his every move... :chortle:









and his better half sportin a new S4... :thumb:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Great pic's .. I really like going to LAS , my wallet hates it ...:wink:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*Good Morning All.....Yep...PRAG beat me to it this year....Once again....the staff of the Texas Road House survived our visit....Great Folks==Great Times...
Unfortunately, some of the regulars were still on the road up and also others had the 7:00 Friday night shooting line, but we held to our tradition..*
.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*The wait was long but worth it....and the bar met their quota for the month.....:grin:*
.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*PRAG....looks like you are running a quart low....time for a fill up!!*
.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*Ahhhhhh.....too much prune juice MAC?????*
.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*It's a tough job....but someone has to keep them all from burning down the place due to the long wait.....

Yep...that is my drink on the right and although plenty of peanuts were consumed..... no fights broke out this year*
.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Nothing like a mugarita to sooth the nerves while waiting. Or is that the Megarita?? Or just one big ole Margarita?? Anywho, I hate I missed the festivities last night. But I did get to see a cousin of mine that goes to school down in Chambersburg.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

Hey!!! Thanks for all the pictures. Hope to make it out there some day and see it first hand. The photos will have to do for now. Ms Lucky did you really drink all of that? AC


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

*whooo-hooo...*

thanks for the pics Prag !

Good shootin' everyone, hope a lot of you hit a new PB !

Mac and Wes, hold your heads high... there just wasn't any more shooters... heheheeeee.... just kiddin w/you...:tongue: 

Kward, :thumbs_up... hang in there... _you can-do-ittttt_...:wink: 

Brad... *geddy-up man *!!!... very nice indeed.. :wink:
keep it clear and focused..:thumbs_up:thumbs_up

Looks as if good times all around....I_ will _get there one of these times... i just got-to !


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

archerycharlie said:


> Hey!!! Thanks for all the pictures. Hope to make it out there some day and see it first hand. The photos will have to do for now. Ms Lucky did you really drink all of that? AC



*There are "group tighteners"...and then there are "GROUP TIGHTENERS"!!!...*
.


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

*Pic's?*

I will try to post some?


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

*More Pic's.*

I am new at this!


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

*More Pic's.*

ttt


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

*More Pic's.*

ttt


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

*More Pic's.*

ttt


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

*More Pic's.*

ttt


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

*More Pic's.*

ttt


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

*More Pic's.*

ttt


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*GREAT JOB! "Pennysdad" for your first time posting pictures....:clap2: :clap2:

It was great to see you and the other "Blondie" this weekend....

Just 5 short months till the "HILL"!!!*

.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I didn't get many pictures but...


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Thanks for the pics Prag. It was great to see you and everybody else on Friday.


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

*Last ones!*

Ttt


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Couple X Eddie....you gotta hate it when your own plan backfires :chortle:


----------



## sues (Apr 25, 2007)

Pennysdad great photos


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

It suck's to get a X Hornet. I'm going back to the Mystic. :wink:


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

Eddie,

A little birdie tells me that you and Mac finally jumped off the train of the damned and got serious about archery....that true??? 



Firstmaxx said:


> It suck's to get a X Hornet. I'm going back to the Mystic. :wink:


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

Sad but true Ron, Hornet put a gun to our backs. (Big One Too). I am working on it right now. Wish me luck.:zip:


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

*Lol!*

Eddie is not only getting serious, he got stung also! The man definately has an eye for quality!


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

Ron Meadows said:


> Eddie,
> 
> A little birdie tells me that you and Mac finally jumped off the train of the damned and got serious about archery....that true???


Ron, what's a carowhiner to do:dontknow:
...we git deserted by the ONE...that Baker kid keeps kickin everyone's azz...even 3Dshooter has upped his game to be a wannabee.....it's tuff over here I tell ya
...and then....Hornet almost backs up his smack....till that crappy release he uses brought him back down to reality

....but really...Prag was the instigator....he tried to out $X$ NoX and I so we put one on him


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

*Virginia winners at the LAS Classic.......*

Didn't take many pics and the ones I did didn't turn out well. But here's what I have......

#1 - The long walk back. His chin held high as it should be.........

#2 - Moments after the shoot off. A few minutes earlier Darrin wasn't wearing a coat and was sweating bullets...... Everyone else felt it was very cool in the shooting center. Imagine that!

#3 - Picking up the check.

#4 - If you look closely you can detect a slight smile. $850 checks tend to do that to guy.

#5 - Darrin took 1st in "Bow Hunter", Hunter took 5th in "Men's Unlimited" and fellow Virginian Kendall Woody took 6th in "Men's Unlimited".


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

:wink: We were nice enough to let Jeff stand with Virginians! Jeff Hopkins took 3rd in "Men's Unlimited". Just for the record Hunter finished third in the qualifying round with a 655 to 4th place Jeff Hopkins 654. There were a total of 173 shooters in the Men's Unlimited bracket. The cut-off to make the top 64 to shoot on Sunday was a 640 with 43 little x's with the first miss coming at arrow #7 or later. I'm pretty sure 640 is a higher cut-off score than in the past.

Congratulations to anyone that makes the cut. To make it to the final 8 in Men's Unlimited is a serious accomplishment.


----------



## MUZZYxSHOOTER (Jan 1, 2007)

Do i spy a Conquest Triumph in Jeff Hopkins hands???????

Details please!


Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

MUZZYxSHOOTER said:


> Do i spy a Conquest Triumph in Jeff Hopkins hands???????
> 
> Details please!
> 
> ...


Yes Jeff had a Triumph.....what details do you really want or need? :noidea: He was shooting the new bow as you would expect..... Nothing earth shattering or to report.

I will be posting my pics from the shoot shortly over in Gen Pop


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

incase you all haven't seen it....

I started a pic thread in Gen Pop 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1123542


----------

